

Comcast Data Breach Leaks Thousands of Unlisted Phone Numbers - jswt001
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/08/comcast-data-breach-leaks-thousands-unlisted-phone-numbers-threatening-customers

======
coldcode
... and Comcast didn't care a whit. After all the customers paid them to
protect the information, and they already had the money, and the customers
have no where else to go anyway since its mostly a monopoly. Pay some small
fine, move on, maybe you can upsell them on even more protection and make it
up anyway. This sure makes me want to support Comcast becoming a national
monopoly.

------
Someone1234
People have to PAY to have an unlisted number? That seems like a very strange
concept to me.

~~~
tanderson92
Yes but there is a way around the problem -- you can list your number under
the previous owner's name. Then whenever you get a phone call asking for
<Previous Owner's Name> you know you can immediately hang up.

I agree it's not quite a perfect substitute, but it works fairly well.

------
ams6110
Another reason to just go with a mobile phone. There are no listings for those
numbers that I am aware of.

~~~
dewnaughts
There's still a database of customer names and billing/contact information.
That could easily be breached as well.

